# My Puppy keeps humping her toys?? WTF!!!



## pupskersandhutch (Nov 20, 2006)

My baby girl is only 16 wks old and KEEPS HUMPING her toys. Well one thing she's to little to get spayed. Can younger dogs go into heat earlier???. You know like a fast developing teen. Or do you think she is trying to show dominance over her little toys. Whatever it is I have no IDEA why she's doing it.!!!!


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Mounting is normal puppy play behavior. Simply interrupt her and redirect her to something more appropriate such as a game a fetch or tug.


----------



## lovemypugs (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi, I also had a dog that did that and I asked my vet. about it. She told me not to worry that it is not a sexual thing the only thing she was doing is letting everyone know that object was hers. She told me to stop her and get her doing something else. If she tries to do that to you she is trying to to say you are hers and you do not want her to start thinking she is the leader. This is what my vet told me and everyone may not agree but it does make since.


----------



## pinkpuppy360 (Nov 22, 2006)

lovemypugs said:


> Hi, I also had a dog that did that and I asked my vet. about it. She told me not to worry that it is not a sexual thing the only thing she was doing is letting everyone know that object was hers. She told me to stop her and get her doing something else. If she tries to do that to you she is trying to to say you are hers and you do not want her to start thinking she is the leader. This is what my vet told me and everyone may not agree but it does make since.


Yes it does make sence, Its just a puppy and its playing. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah.my chihuahua puppy humps her toys too. She's just a puppy.When she grows up, i know she will be much mature.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

It is normal dog behavior, in fact one of my dogs that I just lost recently at 19 years old was still doing that to her toys right up to the end. It's a dog thing.

Regardless of that though, you do want to get her fixed at about 5 months old. Ideally you want to get her done before her first heat (which could happen around 6 months) to avoid the chance of breast cancer later on, and for other health reasons.


----------



## pupskersandhutch (Nov 20, 2006)

okay makes total sense thanks guys !!!!1


----------

